# Flat or satin in bedrooms?



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

My preference is an Eggshell finish. One step above flat and one step under satin. It washes better since it is not as porious as flat. It also shows up your colors better with better light reflection. I do not like the look of satin or semi gloss on a wall, only for the trim, that is just my opinion.


----------



## jonesbill (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense. In my mind I was thinking satin was the next finish after flat... totally forgot about eggshell. I'm obviously not a painter, eh?


----------



## Floyd Chandler (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: flat or satin*

Hi,

Here's what I can say:

Flat paints make the color look dull. If you decide to choose a bright color for a bedroom you may want a flat paint. The bedroom won't look so bright with a flat paint compared to a gloss or satin paint. Use this flat paint only if you will never need to wash the surface. Flat shows all marks and does not resist grease or stains

Gloss and satin paints may not be paint you want for an adult bedroom unless you don't mind shiny walls. Pastels are soft, warm colors that are good for bedrooms with activity in them. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------Find plans and blueprints on http://www.blueprintfinder.com


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Eggsell is good. There ARE washable flats, but only real paint stores sell them.


----------



## zeldarizona (Aug 23, 2011)

It also depends on your light. If it is darker room, an eggshell or satin may brighten the room a bit. If it is a really bright room, a flat may work well.


----------



## jackpercy57 (Aug 23, 2011)

Eggsell is good. There ARE washable flats, but only real paint stores sell them.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It might just be a regional thing, but here in the Midwest, flat is not used nearly as much as satin or eggshell. Even if they are not scrubbable, the ES & Satin finishes allow you to gently wipe any dirt, marks, blemishes, etc. with relative ease. A flat, in my opinion, is a dirt/dust catcher & is much harder to clean even if it is a true scrubbable paint. I use a lot of SW's Promar 200 Eggshell...........maybe not the best, but it's a workhorse of a paint that would work well in a bedroom.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

And then there is the new sheen- Matte. For instance Regal select matte is my new fav. Is in the sweet spot between an eggshell and flat. really just a very low sheen eggshell.


----------

